# Chip-Leser



## Avariel (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche momentan einen Chipleser, halt ein externes Gerät, das Karten von Digitalkameras lesen kann, und zwar die Formate Smart Media und Compact Flash, also ein Kombigerät.
Soweit ja nicht schwierig, die gibts wie Sand am Meer. Ich will aber zusätzlich auch keinen Aufstand mit dem Gerät haben. Optimalerweise Einstöpseln per USB und fertig - auch wenn ich weder Admin noch Hauptbenutzer auf dem Rechner bin. Bei allen die ich bisher ausprobiert hab war das immer ein Mordsstress, weil der Leser nach jedem Einstöpseln wieder ne Adminkennung gewollt hat, damit der sich neu erkennen kann und so. Das mit Einstöpseln und fertig müsste aber auch möglich sein bei manchen Geräten. Ich hatte sogar schonmal eins, aber das hat dann die geforderten Formate nicht unterstützt  
Kann mir da jemand eins empfehlen?


----------



## fluessig (5. Februar 2004)

Also ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass das am Gerät liegen soll. Das kommt meiner Meinung nach auf die Einstellungen im OS an.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Avariel,

das liegt auch nicht am Gerät, sondern daran, dass Der "Systemadministrator" entschieden hat, Hardwareinstallationen, welches nun mal auch das einstöpseln eines USB-Kabels ist, nur mit Admin-Rechten gestattet ist.


----------



## crazykenny (10. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Ich weiß ja nicht ob das Topic noch aktuell ist.
Kann sein, dass ich jetzt den Beitrag über mir, vom Inhalt her, wiederhole.
Auf jeden Fall brauchst du nur zur Installation - wegen Treiber usw., Adminrechte.
Ist das Teil erstmal installiert, funktioniert es, ähnlich wie bei einer Maus, die die USB-Schnittstelle verwendet.
Man sieht sich.
/crazykenny


----------



## Avariel (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von crazykenny _
> *
> Auf jeden Fall brauchst du nur zur Installation - wegen Treiber usw., Adminrechte.
> Ist das Teil erstmal installiert, funktioniert es, ähnlich wie bei einer Maus, die die USB-Schnittstelle verwendet. *


Eben nicht  Laut dem, was mir da erzählt wurde, verlangt der Leser ne Adminkennung sobald er einmal aus- und wieder eingestöpselt wurde. 
Zu den falschen Einstellungen da kann ich leider nix sagen, weil ich die Installation nicht gemacht hab, und auch jetzt nicht für die Fehlerbehebung zuständig bin. Ich soll nur für nen anderen Arbeitsplatz so ein Teil besorgen und fehlerfrei zum laufen bringen.
Aber wenn ihr meint das das so funktioniert dann kauf ich einfach mal ein.


----------

